

The FAA: regulating business on the moon - hownottowrite
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/03/us-usa-moon-business-idUSKBN0L715F20150203

======
demarq
This sounds absolutely wrong to me. It sounds like a government has decided in
a backdoor sort of way to taking ownership of a resource deemed to belong to
all of humanity.

~~~
WillNotDownvote
It's a problem with no ideal answers. On the one hand, without any regulation
it will be wild west rules- you can do whatever you're able to do. On the
other hand, it's territory outside the ownership of any nation on Earth, and
it shouldn't be subject to any nation's control.

Some sort of independent authority would be great, but probably impossible in
practice.

